
Behind the Scenes: My Angel Checklist - rmason
https://dsdoes.com/behind-the-scenes-my-angel-investor-checklist-c266135b2bbd
======
rmason
Dave is a friend, he's now mentoring SAAS founders in the 517 area code in
Michigan if anyone is interested.

